# Falsely inflating surge?



## UberIto (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a question. When a rider orders a ride, but is informed of a surge, they are given the option of being informed when the surge ends. Does this affect surge determination? The deeper question is this: if multiple drivers correlate efforts to order these fake alerts for the sake of artificially inflating surge percents. Thoughts?

A second thought...I have had the same name order/cancel/order/cancel/etc during a surge (I imagine in an attempt to avoid the surge, though perhaps not, since I'm pretty sure he was alerted of the surge before bothering me with his game). But it does make me wonder (along the lines of the first question), if drivers did this in coordination, would this drive a surge (or not)?

Clearly there is an integrity issue. But the business model is clearly every driver for himself. This is clear when I was rewarded for my 4.85+ rating with a link to a meaningless web page thanking me.

Thanks for your feedback!


----------

